
Arweave’s Permaweb cheaply hosts sites and apps forever. A16Z and USV invest - samwilliams
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/how-arweave-permaweb-works/
======
blacksqr
According to:

[https://observablehq.com/@tmcw/how-much-does-arweave-
cost](https://observablehq.com/@tmcw/how-much-does-arweave-cost) (June)

cost is $0.18 for 3MB, the maximum amount for a single stored item.

~~~
samwilliams
Thanks for the comment @blacksqr!

This calculator is outdated -- the current price of storage oscillates around
$0.01/MB. The maximum single chunk size is also 10MB now, and you can send as
many chunks as you like.

------
Cedriking
Don't forget to visit our Discord for Bounties if you're a Developer. You're
able to build dApps with web technologies so HTML, CSS and Javascript!

